# Callaway serial number check????



## Mickybrowneyes

Hi Guys,

Just thinking of buying a set of Callway fusion wide soles and the guy has given me the serial number from the back of the 8 iron..its 10 digits long..so....can someone tell me how I check they are genuine etc?

Before I hand over any hard earnt money...

Cheers

Mike


----------



## 65nlovenit

Go to this site and type in the serial number they'll confirm or deny its existence. 

Callaway Golf Canada

Hope this helps

Del


----------

